# Super Bowl Predictions



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

Super Bowl preditions...  Lets hear it!      Bears vs Colts....  17-10 Bears


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you guys know what QB has thrown the most TD in Soldier Field?    Min0?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 4, 2005)

The Superbowl Match up will be played next week Steelers/Bears


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 4, 2005)

Colts - Bears

Colts will win.

and go undefeated this season.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Do you guys know what QB has thrown the most TD in Soldier Field?    Min0?



Brett Favre?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Super Bowl preditions...  Lets hear it!      Bears vs Colts....  17-10 Bears



I concur, being a Bears fan myself.  But the score is off.... 19-17 Bears.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Super Bowl preditions...  Lets hear it!      Bears vs Colts....  17-10 Bears


Mcman (sp) from the '85 Bears?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

Colts will be there.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Brett Favre?


   Yep.....damnit!  When we beat Farve its has to be our year!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2005)

Colts - Seahawks.

You guys picking the Bears are nuts. Panthers and Buccs have a better shot than them.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

pepper evidently you missed the past two weeks...the Bear beat both of them....Bucs were at home too.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

Colts Vs. bengals .....you heard it here first.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 4, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Yep.....damnit!  When we beat Farve its has to be our year!




If every team uses this logic there will be 14 teams in the super bowl when the year is done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If every team uses this logic there will be 14 teams in the super bowl when the year is done.



11


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If every team uses this logic there will be 14 teams in the super bowl when the year is done.



You don't understand.  We haven't beaten Favre in Soldier Field since 1993 or 94.  It's a sign.  A good sign.  And to those who say the Panthers and the Bucs are better, did you miss the past 2 weeks of football?  I can see someone mentioning the NFC leading Seahawks, but with them, you never know what team is going to show for gametime.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2005)

colts and panthers 

colts 20 - 14


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Yep.....damnit!  When we beat Farve its has to be our year!



Sad part is, only a Bears fan would actually know this.


----------



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

colts>bears 24-13  Colts will loose to the chargers and not go undefeated!


----------



## footballmaniac (Dec 4, 2005)

colts beat seahawks bears will show their true colors in the playoffs. Orton is a piece of shit and their defense isn't good considering the yardage given up. The packers just suck this year. That's the only reason the bears beat the pack.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

Hater.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

chicago's true colors will show next week againsr the hungry hometown steelers.  Then the mike vick show.  If we get B2B wins....we will be best team in the NFC


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2005)

Ummm Indy or Cinncy vs. The Giants


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 5, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> chicago's true colors will show next week againsr the hungry hometown steelers.  Then the mike vick show.  If we get B2B wins....we will be best team in the NFC



I don't know about hungry...they lost at home to the Bengals.  But they are still a team to beware of.  Mike Vick is over-rated, IMO.  Take away his running backs, and the Falcons become easily beatable.  That and Atlanta is visiting Soldier Field, and they are not known for there great game-play in cold weather.  Playing up in GB is something to worry about more, IMO.  Favre doesn't like losing at home, especially to the Bears.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2005)

If the Bears are the best team in the NFC, they ought not even have a Super Bowl. Just give the trophy to the AFC Champion and save everyone some time.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Colts Vs. bengals .....you heard it here first.


Have to agree here. With their offenses clicking now, not sure if anyone can beat them.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> If the Bears are the best team in the NFC, they ought not even have a Super Bowl. Just give the trophy to the AFC Champion and save everyone some time.



OOooo, that hurt...especially coming from a Seahawks fan.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Colts Vs. bengals .....you heard it here first.



Umm, yea, there's something wrong with this picture.  2 AFC teams?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> If the Bears are the best team in the NFC, they ought not even have a Super Bowl. Just give the trophy to the AFC Champion and save everyone some time.


   "any given day".....you should know the rest.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> "any given day".....you should know the rest.



Keeping that in mind.......................Eagles over the Colts 31-24


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Keeping that in mind.......................Eagles over the Colts 31-24


 

Eagles will be 5-7 after tonight!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Eagles will be 5-7 after tonight!



To tell you the God's honest truth, I don't really give a rat's ass.  This season has been a complete bust.  As long as Westbrook gets me 11 fantasy points (100 rushing yards with a TD) tonight I'll be happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## icanrace (Dec 5, 2005)

Colts and Cowboys.

Colts will win


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2005)

Cowboys will be damn lucky to make the playoffs.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Cowboys will be damn lucky to make the playoffs.



Very true.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2005)

I concur.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 5, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Umm, yea, there's something wrong with this picture.  2 AFC teams?



Yeah that would be a first


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Umm, yea, there's something wrong with this picture.  2 AFC teams?


----------



## Ronald (Dec 5, 2005)

the colts are not gonna win all their games, once they clinch home field they will take out their starters.  don't count out the giants, they can pull some crazy shit to keep the game alive, they only lost bad to SD.  every other game they lost was really close or just blown by J feely.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2005)

Colts and Carolina


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 6, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> To tell you the God's honest truth, I don't really give a rat's ass.  This season has been a complete bust.  As long as Westbrook gets me 11 fantasy points (100 rushing yards with a TD) tonight I'll be happy as a pig in shit.



Well, 17 rushing yards and 38 receiving yards with no touchdowns wasn't much help, eh?  They played with no heart.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, 17 rushing yards and 38 receiving yards with no touchdowns wasn't much help, eh?  They played with no heart.



I turned it off after the first half.  That was the most pathetic performance I've EVER seen.  Like I said in the other thread, I've got all hockey all the time now.  Football is over for me this year.  (Except for my fantasy leage.  Westbrook probably won't see another game for me in that either.)


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 6, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I turned it off after the first half.  That was the most pathetic performance I've EVER seen.  Like I said in the other thread, I've got all hockey all the time now.  Football is over for me this year.  (Except for my fantasy leage.  Westbrook probably won't see another game for me in that either.)



Working night shift here, I don't get to see any hockey, since they televise them during the day.  The only thing I've really seen about hockey is that shocking Thornton trade just recently.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2005)

The Seahawks are "for real." Better come to grips with that


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The Seahawks are "for real." Better come to grips with that



By beating a pitiful Philly team?  j/k  They've always been for real, it was just a matter of them playing consistantly.  I hope the Bears end up playing them in the playoffs.  Just because I like to see the Bears D get challenged.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The Seahawks are "for real." Better come to grips with that



I sure hope so.  I just dropped the Philly D from my fantasy team and picked up your birds instead.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The Seahawks are "for real." Better come to grips with that


  Shaun will get shut down against the best D in the NFL.....   DA BEARS!


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2005)

I hate to say it, but this is the Colts year.

Colts over whoever they play in a blowout. (probably Seattle)


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know why everyone is jumping all over the Chicago bandwagon.

Yes, they have a very good D, but their offense is terrible. In their 9-3 record, their D has shutdown the offensive "powerhouses" of Detroit, Cleveland, Minnesota (when they were the worst team ever w/Culpepper), Baltimore, Detroit (again), New Orleans, San Fran, Green Bay and TB.

Sure, EVERY win counts. Trust me, I know this as I'm a N.E. fan, and regardless of who they played during their run, they were all W's. 

BUT, the only contender they played (Cinci) they lost to at home.

Again, yes, their D is good. But when their Offense goes 3-out vs. the Colts D every single time, there's no way Chicago's D can keep stopping P-Man and the Colts offensive Juggernaut.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 6, 2005)

What he said.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 6, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone is jumping all over the Chicago bandwagon.
> 
> Yes, they have a very good D, but their offense is terrible. In their 9-3 record, their D has shutdown the offensive "powerhouses" of Detroit, Cleveland, Minnesota (when they were the worst team ever w/Culpepper), Baltimore, Detroit (again), New Orleans, San Fran, Green Bay and TB.
> 
> ...





We also shut down the Panther's offense which is pretty strong...like TB.  I agree the rest of the team we played have moderate to poor offense.  Our ture test is going to be at Pitt this week.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Dec 7, 2005)

bears are good team but in playoffs u need a qb to lead offense orton wont be able to do it  i like the giants out of nfc their defense is killin it right now than u got tiki shokey plax carolina is good too but thye aint got a runnning game and besides steve smith no other recievers GIANTS are a lock all manning super bowl


----------



## Pepper (Dec 7, 2005)

Pepper's NFC Power Rankings:
Seattle
Carolina
NY Giants 
Chicago

Flex is correct, you can't win in the playoffs with the Bear's offense. The Ravens a few years ago had little offense but they look like the Colts next to this Bears offense.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 7, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The Ravens a few years ago had little offense but they look like the Colts next to this Bears offense.



They had a GREAT offense.  Jamal Lewis on first down.  Jamal Lewis on second down.  Jamal Lewis on third down.................TOUCHDOWN!  What else do you need?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 7, 2005)

Kyle Orton (Bears' QB) is _so fucking terrible_ it's not even funny.  And don't pull that "Well the Ravens won the Super Bowl with Trent Dilfer" shit.  Trent Dilfer was not the greatest QB in the world, but he managed the clock, threw for enough yards when he had to, and didn't make a lot of mistakes.  Kyle Orton is none of that.  Sooner or later, Chicago's completely inept passing game will cost them.  Now don't get me wrong, I am not a Bears hater.  I'd like to see them go far.  I just don't see it happening because of their passing game.  

My Super Bowl picks are Indianapolis and Seattle.  No one is going to beat Indy in their dome.  No chance in hell.  I'm not completely sold on Seattle and I can't really give you a reason why, but given the other choices in the NFC, it's Seattle by default.  (Atlanta?  No chance.  Carolina?  No.  Dallas?  Nope.  NYG?  A year or two away.  Chicago?  Read above.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

I doubt that it will happen, but I'd like to see Indy vs the Giants.  Peyton vs Eli.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone is jumping all over the Chicago bandwagon.
> 
> Yes, they have a very good D, but their offense is terrible. In their 9-3 record, their D has shutdown the offensive "powerhouses" of Detroit, Cleveland, Minnesota (when they were the worst team ever w/Culpepper), Baltimore, Detroit (again), New Orleans, San Fran, Green Bay and TB.
> 
> ...



Actually, there aren't a lot of people on the "bandwagon".  It's just us die-hard Bears' fans actually having something to cheer about.
And all the folks who don't think Orton is very good, take a look at what he has to throw to.  Mohemmad(spelling?) drops every other pass thrown his way, Gage is a mediocre receiver at best, and then you have Bradley who isn't any better then Gage.  But then again, when was the last time the Bears ever had a "good" quarterback?  Even McMahon wasn't that great, having Payton in the backfield makes any QB look good. speaking of running backs, they do have some good running backs, and have the ablility to change them out at will.  The downside is that all there backs have the same style of running, so the only advantage is having a fresh back in the game, as opposed to the D having to adjust to a different back.
Unfortunately, I do feel that their lack of true ball control will be exposed by a time that can effectively control the ball against them.  The Steelers will be coming off a tough loss to the Bengals, and will be looking to rebound against the Bears next week if they want to keep their playoff hopes alive.


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Actually, there aren't a lot of people on the "bandwagon".  It's just us die-hard Bears' fans actually having something to cheer about.
> And all the folks who don't think Orton is very good, take a look at what he has to throw to.  Mohemmad(spelling?) drops every other pass thrown his way, Gage is a mediocre receiver at best, and then you have Bradley who isn't any better then Gage.  But then again, when was the last time the Bears ever had a "good" quarterback?  Even McMahon wasn't that great, having Payton in the backfield makes any QB look good. speaking of running backs, they do have some good running backs, and have the ablility to change them out at will.  The downside is that all there backs have the same style of running, so the only advantage is having a fresh back in the game, as opposed to the D having to adjust to a different back.
> Unfortunately, I do feel that their lack of true ball control will be exposed by a time that can effectively control the ball against them.  The Steelers will be coming off a tough loss to the Bengals, and will be looking to rebound against the Bears next week if they want to keep their playoff hopes alive.




I think you took it the wrong way. I wasn't trying to hate on your team, bro. In fact, I love good D's over high-powered O's.

Just read IAB's post^. I agree with it word for word.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I think you took it the wrong way. I wasn't trying to hate on your team, bro. In fact, I love good D's over high-powered O's.
> 
> Just read IAB's post^. I agree with it word for word.



No, it's all good.  I was trying to use your quote about bandwagon folks for reference.  All the other stuff was just general info.  Besides, being a Bears fan, I'm used to getting laughed at.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know if anyone has realized this, but it seems that a perfect story is developing for the 3-time-in-4-year-super-bowl-winning-champion New Englad Patriots to go into Indy and defeat the mammoth favorite Indianapolis colts, then, defeat whatever team the junior varsity NFC puts up.  Oh yeah.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2005)

There are at least five NFC teams better than the Patriots.

I'll give the AFC the top two teams, but the Seahawks and Panthers are next in line.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> There are at least five NFC teams better than the Patriots.
> 
> I'll give the AFC the top two teams, but the Seahawks and Panthers are next in line.




You asshole, you made me spit water on my computer screen, that is one of the funniest things I have read since Johnnny left.  I think Seahawks are just below where the Dolphins are.  Just because they stomped a team with 2 quarterbacks I can outthrow doesn't mean they are any good.  And don't mistake the pity the Pats showed in week 2 to the Panthers as weakness.  From what I remember, Tom Brady didn't even play in that game, it was Greg Brady, and if Marsha didn't break her nose on that 2nd play the game would have been a different story.


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone has realized this, but it seems that a perfect story is developing for the 3-time-in-4-year-super-bowl-winning-champion New Englad Patriots to go into Indy and defeat the mammoth favorite Indianapolis colts, then, defeat whatever team the junior varsity NFC puts up.  Oh yeah.




Dale, you gave me a hard-on^. 

OOPS, did i say that outloud?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Dec 8, 2005)

yea giants shouldve beat ure seahawks at home i guess u have to say seahawks are team out of nfc right now but i think its wide open ne one can rep the nfc. only team that could take down the colts out of afc are jaguars people thinking the chargers can take down the colts is rediculouse manning would eat up that secondary they haveno chance.. the pats will go to afc champioship but will get romped by colts at home


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You asshole, you made me spit water on my computer screen, that is one of the funniest things I have read since Johnnny left. I think Seahawks are just below where the Dolphins are. Just because they stomped a team with 2 quarterbacks I can outthrow doesn't mean they are any good. And don't mistake the pity the Pats showed in week 2 to the Panthers as weakness. From what I remember, Tom Brady didn't even play in that game, it was Greg Brady, and if Marsha didn't break her nose on that 2nd play the game would have been a different story.


 
I am assuming this is a troll. No one could be that dense. If not, I suggest you buy a TV and watch a couple of games. It often helps. 

Just in case this is not a troll, I will spend the day posting why you are wrong....


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

Total Offense:
Cinn
KC
Indy
*Seattle*
Denver
SD
Rams
*New England*

http://www.nfl.com/stats/teamsort/NFL/OFF-TOTAL/2005/regular?sort_col_1=4


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

Rushing Yards
1. S. Alexander SEA 1388 
2. E. James IND 1347 
3. T. Barber NYG 1233 
4. W. Dunn ATL 1174 
5. L. Tomlinson SD 1172


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I am assuming this is a troll. No one could be that dense. If not, I suggest you buy a TV and watch a couple of games. It often helps.
> 
> Just in case this is not a troll, I will spend the day posting why you are wrong....



I've got to agree with Pepper.  I like to see our "local team" do well, but let's be realistic:  The Pats are in the weakest division in football and that's the only reason they are going to the playoffs.  They'll win their last four games, but only because their schedule is so frikkin soft.  IF the Pats somehow pull off a miracle and even _make_ it to another game with Indy, they are going to get steamrolled.  I think the Pats are the AFC version of the Cowboys this season...they can win some games, but are a 2nd tier team.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2005)

Pepper, how about defensive rankings?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

Odds to win the Superbowl outright:
Indianapolis Colts
 1.72    

  Carolina Panthers
 9.00    

 Seattle Seahawks
 9.00    

 Chicago Bears
 9.00    

 Denver Broncos
 11.00    

 Cincinnati Bengals
 15.00    

 San Diego Chargers
 17.00    

 New York Giants
 17.00    

 New England Patriots
 19.00  

Interesting how Vegas agrees that the Panthers and Seahawks are behind the Colts. But what do they know.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

IAB, defense is not as good but not terrible:
http://www.nfl.com/stats/teamsort/NFL/DEF-TOTAL/2005/regular?sort_col_1=4

Middle of the pack for yards.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

They move up a bit when you start looking at scoring:
http://www.nfl.com/stats/teamsort/NFL/DEF-SCORING/2005/regular?sort_col_1=4

Don't misunderstand me, I am not suggesting the Seahawks will win the Superbowl or even the NFC. I am simply saying that their chances are right behind the heavy-weights.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> yea giants shouldve beat ure seahawks at home


 
Why? Because they missed three field goals? if the Giants don't get that break on the Shockey TD in the first half, the FGs don't matter.

Shockey's right foot STILL hasn't hit the ground.

Both team caught some breaks, Seattle just caught three and right at the end of the game. What is interesting about that game is that Seatlle normally loses games like that. They find a way to blow it, but this year both the Cowboys and Giants found a way to blow it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

ESPN's Power Rankings: http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/powerranking
Colts
*Seahawks*
Broncos
Bengals
Panthers
Chargers
Bears


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

*NFL 2005 thru Monday, December 5, 2005 ___ Week #13*
*HOME ADVANTAGE= 4.00 RATING W L T SCHEDL(RANK) VS top 10 | VS top 16 | ELO_CHESS | PURE POINTS*
1 Indianapolis Colts = 35.58 12 0 0 16.08( 32) 2 0 0 | 4 0 0 | 37.79 1 | 34.26 1
2 Denver Broncos = 30.48 9 3 0 22.22( 5) 4 2 0 | 6 2 0 | 29.33 2 | 31.94 3
3 San Diego Chargers = 28.18 8 4 0 21.55( 9) 2 2 0 | 4 3 0 | 25.60 6 | 32.94 2
4 Seattle Seahawks = 27.04 10 2 0 18.13( 27) 2 1 0 | 3 2 0 | 29.21 3 | 25.35 7
5 Cincinnati Bengals = 26.32 9 3 0 19.25( 23) 1 2 0 | 2 3 0 | 27.84 5 | 25.00 9
6 New York Giants = 26.16 8 4 0 19.50( 22) 2 3 0 | 3 3 0 | 24.67 8 | 27.94 4
7 Jacksonville Jaguars = 25.96 9 3 0 20.18( 15) 2 2 0 | 3 2 0 | 28.48 4 | 24.00 10
8 Kansas City Chiefs = 25.49 8 4 0 20.04( 17) 1 2 0 | 3 2 0 | 24.33 10 | 26.74 5
9 Chicago Bears = 24.79 9 3 0 16.75( 31) 0 1 0 | 2 2 0 | 24.41 9 | 25.12 8
10 Dallas Cowboys = 24.56 7 5 0 21.56( 8) 2 3 0 | 2 4 0 | 23.47 12 | 25.71 6

11 Carolina Panthers = 23.74 9 3 0 17.25( 29) 0 1 0 | 3 1 0 | 24.72 7 | 22.78 13
12 Pittsburgh Steelers = 23.40 7 5 0 20.31( 14) 2 3 0 | 2 4 0 | 22.78 13 | 24.00 11
13 Washington Redskins = 23.13 6 6 0 22.59( 3) 3 4 0 | 3 5 0 | 22.49 14 | 23.75 12
14 New England Patriots


Sagarin/USA Today Power Rankings
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nfl05.htm


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> IAB, defense is not as good but not terrible:
> http://www.nfl.com/stats/teamsort/NFL/DEF-TOTAL/2005/regular?sort_col_1=4
> 
> Middle of the pack for yards.



I was more curious about New England's defense.  It's the 4th worse.

Seattle's defense is "good enough" to get it done.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone has realized this, but it seems that a perfect story is developing for the 3-time-in-4-year-super-bowl-winning-champion New Englad Patriots to go into Indy and defeat the mammoth favorite Indianapolis colts, then, defeat whatever team the junior varsity NFC puts up.  Oh yeah.


I think the entire NFL would shit themselves if that happened.  LOL

Although, I'd love for it to happen, I'm not betting it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2005)

1)WRT to the odds...Their odds of winning the super bowl are better because their chances of getting to the Super Bowl are better.  Only one team from each conference makes the super bowl.  Of course an NFC team would be second, their can't be 2 AFC teams in the Super Bowl.  Plus, they only have to play NFC teams to get there and would only need one upset to win the whole thing.  

2)You suggest team stats=Super Bowl victory.  The Pats were not top in defense or offense any of the 3 times they have won the whole thing the last 4 years.

3)WRT the running back position, your running back is far superior.  Who led the league in rushing last year?  What team did he play for?  i know he didn't play for the team that won.

Honestly, I don't think the Pats will win the whole thing, but I think if you put them against any team in the NFC in a neutral field they win 82-3, but only because they sit the starters after the first quarter.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 9, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> *NFL 2005 thru Monday, December 5, 2005 ___ Week #13 2 0 | 24.41 9 | 25.12 8
> 10 Dallas Cowboys = 24.56 7 5 0 21.56( 8) 2 3 0 | 2 4 0 | 23.47 12 | 25.71 6
> 
> 
> ...


*


Haha....yeah, still in it.*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh yeah...


Passing	Yds
1. T. Brady NE	3301
2. C. Palmer CIN	3149
3. K. Collins OAK	3118
4. B. Favre GB	2991
5. P. Manning IN


----------



## topolo (Dec 9, 2005)

you guys are smart and really seem to know your football


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2005)

When we need someone to give blow jobs we will call for you, until then, vamoose.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 9, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> There are at least five NFC teams better than the Patriots.
> 
> I'll give the AFC the top two teams, but the Seahawks and *Panthers* are next in line.


----------



## Flex (Dec 10, 2005)

Alls i know is the NFC is garbage. Whoever comes out of the AFC (prob the Colts) is gonna win it all, no doubt about it.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2005)

Colts!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> 1)WRT to the odds...Their odds of winning the super bowl are better because their chances of getting to the Super Bowl are better.  Only one team from each conference makes the super bowl.  Of course an NFC team would be second, their can't be 2 AFC teams in the Super Bowl.  Plus, they only have to play NFC teams to get there and would only need one upset to win the whole thing.
> 
> 2)You suggest team stats=Super Bowl victory.  The Pats were not top in defense or offense any of the 3 times they have won the whole thing the last 4 years.
> 
> ...


See that's summizes how I think about the Pat's.  They have never technically (ie on paper) been the best offense or best defense but they make the greatest TEAM!  They work together so well (save for defense missing  due to injury) together and come together to make things happen that most people feel are impossible.  You never know.  I think the Pat's could actually make it IF and that's a big IF, they could get past the Colts.  The Colts are kicking some serious ass this year.  But miracles have happened before with Pat's.  I'm still not betting on it though


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

Dungy should sit his starters...Period.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 12, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dungy should sit his starters...Period.



No.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Alls i know is the NFC is garbage. Whoever comes out of the AFC (prob the Colts) is gonna win it all, no doubt about it.


 
That is exactly what they said about the AFC when the Rams played the Patriots. I am sure you remember what happened.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2005)

It's funny how it flip flops like that every couple of years.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> No.




I wouldn't mind seeing a couple of them come up with injuries like every other team in the NFL that actually had an NFL caliber schedule.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 12, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> That is exactly what they said about the AFC when the Rams played the Patriots. I am sure you remember what happened.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dungy should sit his starters...Period.



He will.  I can't see him taking such a big risk.  He'll probably start them and then sit them the second half of the last few games


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

>


Just saying that the Rams were basically this year's "Colts." No one thought they would lose to the inferior AFC.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

The Rams didn't have a very good D back then though.  The Colts D can be pretty impressive, with exception of how they handled Cincy.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> The Rams didn't have a very good D back then though. The Colts D can be pretty impressive, with exception of how they handled Cincy.


 
It is a common misconception that the Rams defense was bad. It was a solid, but not spectacular defense. I think they were ranked in the top half of NFL defenses that year.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> It is a common misconception that the Rams defense was bad. It was a solid, but not spectacular defense. I think they were ranked in the top half of NFL defenses that year.



I know, that's why I said not that good, you know mediocre.  I just feel that the Colts are more of a total package, as are the Seahawks.  I honestly would like to see those 2 teams play, as I think it would be the best matchup.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 12, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> It is a common misconception that the Rams defense was bad. It was a solid, but not spectacular defense. I think they were ranked in the top half of NFL defenses that year.



I agree.  The Rams' D was good enough with the offense they had.  The Rams lost that Super Bowl because Mike Martz got outcoached, plain and simple.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I agree.  The Rams' D was good enough with the offense they had.  The Rams lost that Super Bowl because Mike Martz got outcoached, plain and simple.


Nah, it was rigged.


----------



## Flex (Dec 12, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> It is a common misconception that the Rams defense was bad. It was a solid, but not spectacular defense. I think they were ranked in the top half of NFL defenses that year.



WHOA WHOA WHOA

For the record the Rams had the #2 defense in the NFL when the Pats beat them in the SB.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> WHOA WHOA WHOA
> 
> For the record the Rams had the #2 defense in the NFL when the Pats beat them in the SB.



Cream always rises to the top, shit sinks.  Unless the shitter is eating a high fiber diet, then it floats for a second and then sinks.


----------



## topolo (Dec 14, 2005)

you guys know so much about football....it is intimidating


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> you guys know so much about football....it is intimidating



My farts smell like cabbage.


----------



## topolo (Dec 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My farts smell like cabbage.




same as your breath....interesting


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Will lose to the Patriots in the playoffs, at home no less!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Will lose to the Patriots in the playoffs, at home no less!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

>


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

>


  























If you reply anything back then that means you think the Colts will win too...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> If you reply anything back then that means you think the Colts will win too...


  

Peyton Manning=Dan Marino


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Peyton Manning=Dan Marino



=no Super Bowl ring.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> =no Super Bowl ring.


 
That's it. You're gay...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Peyton Manning=Dan Marino


 
I think Peyton is even better. Plays a lot more intelligently IMHO. But Marino was the man as well...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Will lose to the Patriots in the playoffs, at home no less!


 
That could be a reality....if the Pats go all the way all the naysayers will have to give them respect.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That could be a reality....if the Pats go all the way all the naysayers will have to give them respect.



no, there is always a niche market for negative nellies like Rome and Smith.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> That's it. You're gay...



Awww shucks, I didn't know you cared that much.........about Peyton.  Bet you liked watching him run for his life on Sunday.  A great QB can throw on the run.  Unfortunately, he can't.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That could be a reality....if the Pats go all the way all the naysayers will have to give them respect.



Personnally, I'm sticking with the Bears (since I am a fan).  With Grossman back, they *might* actually be able to produce on Offense.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Personnally, I'm sticking with the Bears (since I am a fan).  With Grossman back, they *might* actually be able to produce on Offense.




This is the funniest post on IM ever.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This is the funniest post on IM ever.



Would you expect anything less from a Bear's fan?  Oh yea, I forgot.......... 




Mike Ditka is God.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Ditka versus the field in the Daytona 500...Ditka and he doesn't even need a car.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2005)

all I know is that Denver will be in th Super Bowl this year.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Awww shucks, I didn't know you cared that much.........about Peyton. Bet you liked watching him run for his life on Sunday. A great QB can throw on the run. Unfortunately, he can't.


 
Actually he does so pretty well... Thing is he rarely even needs to. 

btw the Brady bunch has been cancelled for awhile now................. He's gay too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> all I know is that Denver will be in th Super Bowl this year.




Ok RD, I think this is the funniest post in the history of the internet so you beat nukem.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I sure hope so. Cause the Colts would smash them...



Colts and Broncos can't be in the Super Bowl together, but the likelihood of either team making the Super Bowl is about as good as both making it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Colts and Broncos can't be in the Super Bowl together



lol, I was about to post this...this boy does not know his divisions!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Colts and Broncos can't be in the Super Bowl together.


 
Thought about that but wasn't sure... It was 50-50.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> lol, I was about to post this...this boy does not know his divisions!


 
Maybe not. But he knows the Colts would whoop that ass!


----------



## topolo (Dec 20, 2005)

Man, you guys are really smart when it comes to football.........


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Maybe not. But he knows the Colts would whoop that ass!




yeah, sure...kind of like they whooped San Diego's ass last Sunday?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 21, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, sure...kind of like they whooped San Diego's ass last Sunday?


 
.........................................................


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

San Diego showed everyone that the Colts are beatable, they may have a hard time their last couple of games. Of course one could argue that they don't have much drive now since they have clinched their play-off spot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2005)

Superbowl Prediction??

It will suck, because its in Detroit!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ditka versus the field in the Daytona 500...Ditka and he doesn't even need a car.



Or a helmet.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ok RD, I think this is the funniest post in the history of the internet so you beat nukem.



Hey, no fair, his posts don't count.  He's the boss.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> San Diego showed everyone that the Colts are beatable, they may have a hard time their last couple of games. Of course one could argue that they don't have much drive now since they have clinched their play-off spot.



Eh, the Chargers didn't prove that.  The Colts do every year when they CHOKE in the playoffs.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale, why do you think Denver has no chance? I think this is their best year since Elway retired.

AND... they are second in the AFC (tied with Cincinnati) to the Colts bitch!


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 21, 2005)

the colts are going. with the first seed in the afc they play everyone at home indoors. they have had denvers number the last 2 years so denver wont beat them in the afc championship game (damnit im a denver fan too) and even if someone else gets hot like the patriots its still in indianapolis and they proved already they can beat the patriots.

in the NFC its either the bears or the seahawks.  its hard to pick the seahawks when they have never done anything in the playoffs before, but their coach has and they will be ready.

either way peyton gets his ring this year

colts over seahawks 31-24


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 21, 2005)

Colts - Giants 
manning vs manning

colts blow the giants away.. even tho i love the giants


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 21, 2005)

Steelers versus Seahawks.

Colts choke, Broncos choke, the Pats are good playoff time but this isnt their year. I see couldn't see Jags in the Superbowl.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> the colts are going. with the first seed in the afc they play everyone at home indoors. they have had denvers number the last 2 years so denver wont beat them in the afc championship game (damnit im a denver fan too) and even if someone else gets hot like the patriots its still in indianapolis and they proved already they can beat the patriots.



Any given Sunday! 

do you rember several years ago when the Broncos had a similar record, they ended up winning the AFC division, had home field for the playoffs and even a 'by week' before the first playoff game? Jacksonville came to Denver and kicked our ass!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 22, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Steelers versus Seahawks.
> 
> Colts choke, Broncos choke, the Pats are good playoff time but this isnt their year. I see couldn't see Jags in the Superbowl.



I don't know, the Steeler's QB has a boo-boo thumb, and he can't play.  Neither of their backups are any good as well.


----------



## BOSOX1980 (Dec 22, 2005)

I am not saying they will be in the Super Bowl, but look for my PATS to break some hearts in the playoffs.  They are getting healthier and they TORE UP the Bucs this weekend.  LOOK OUT!


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Any given Sunday!
> 
> do you rember several years ago when the Broncos had a similar record, they ended up winning the AFC division, had home field for the playoffs and even a 'by week' before the first playoff game? Jacksonville came to Denver and kicked our ass!



yes i remember. and it pains me still.  the broncos were the best team 3 years running, but gave away that first year by getting stunned by the jags. i dont however see that happening to the colts this year.  these guys are on a mission. and have had dissapointing exits the past couple of years running. remember this is just a prediction. but i think a good one


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Jacksonville came to Denver and kicked our ass!




Good teams make the playoffs, great teams make the playoffs and don't choke.  

RD, I think Pats take the 3rd seed, face Broncs in AFC semis, and do to them what will be happening to Craig Titus in prison.


----------



## topolo (Dec 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Good teams make the playoffs, great teams make the playoffs and don't choke.
> 
> RD, I think Pats take the 3rd seed, face Broncs in AFC semis, and do to them what will be happening to Craig Titus in prison.



I think I will diddle your mom's dugout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> RD, I think Pats take the 3rd seed, face Broncs in AFC semis, and do to them what will be happening to Craig Titus in prison.



I thought that the Pats are locked into the 4th seed and will face the Colts in round 2 should they beat the 5th seed.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Good teams make the playoffs, great teams make the playoffs and don't choke.


 
who won two Super Bowls in a row?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> who won two Super Bowls in a row?



Green Bay Packers?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Good teams make the playoffs, great teams make the playoffs and don't choke.
> 
> RD, I think Pats take the 3rd seed, face Broncs in AFC semis, and do to them what will be happening to Craig Titus in prison.



guys with denver home field advantage really is just that. they are undefeated at home this year for a good reason.  this isnt like last year when the pats went to pitsburg. cincinatti still has the inside track on the 3rd seed so i dont think the pats are going to get it.  the pats will loose to the colts in indy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I thought that the Pats are locked into the 4th seed and will face the Colts in round 2 should they beat the 5th seed.



They have 4th seed, if Bengals lose to KC and the Pats beat Miami they get 3rd.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

patriots > seahawks 34-17


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They have 4th seed, if Bengals lose to KC and the Pats beat Miami they get 3rd.



Right you are.  I read an article that stated the Bengals were playing a meaningless game, but I guess it referred to the fact that the Bengals clinched the division title and playoff spot.  The game is not meaningless wrt playoff seeding.  Getting the 3rd seed means avoiding the Colts until the Conference finals.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, but it means getting a dangerous Pittsburgh team most likely in the 1st round.


----------



## topolo (Dec 30, 2005)

God, you guys really know football.........


----------



## JACKED (Dec 30, 2005)

*Denver/ Carolina*

This pick is more than likely very unpopular but i'll have to go with it. I am a Dallas Fan who is very disappointed:



I like the way denver is playing and I think if anyone can unseat the Colts can be them. Shannahan really knows how to control that ball and create several different looks with his blitz packages to fluster Manning and flush him out of that damn pocket.

Carolina, well them against Seattle for the NFC championship. Seattle IMO just can't win it with a running game only. They're not throwing the ball far enough down field. Also Carolina has a running game to match when their healthy. Julius Peppers has a big game, Hasselback will suffer. 


Carolina putting in the close win 28-17.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> . Seattle IMO just can't win it with a running game only. They're not throwing the ball far enough down field. Also Carolina has a running game to match when their healthy.


 
Seattle has no passing offense? I think you need to watch a game or two or just go to NFL.com and look at the stats. Seattle may not win the SB but they have as balanced a team as you will see. Hasselbeck will START in the pro bowl and you don't get that by just handing off. 

Also, you grossly overestimate the Panthers ground game. I think you are confusing DeShaun (as in Foster) with Shaun (as in Alexander.)


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/stats/playersort/NFL/QB-PASSING/2005/regular


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Hasselbeck will START in the pro bowl and you don't get that by just handing off.




No, you get it by playing in a subpar conference.  

I say Colts Seahawks.  I don't see anyone in the NFC competing with the Seabirds and the Colts have the homefield advantage they so desparately needed.


----------



## JACKED (Dec 30, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Seattle has no passing offense? I think you need to watch a game or two or just go to NFL.com and look at the stats. Seattle may not win the SB but they have as balanced a team as you will see. Hasselbeck will START in the pro bowl and you don't get that by just handing off.
> 
> Also, you grossly overestimate the Panthers ground game. I think you are confusing DeShaun (as in Foster) with Shaun (as in Alexander.)


 
I NEVER said "Seattle has no passing offense". I said that, SEATTLE DOSEN'T GET THE BALL FAR ENOUGH DOWN FIELD. 

Secondly, the stats say nothing about how their Drive summary is. Its just numbers as how many Total yards per game and what not. When you play San Francisco Twice and Arizona Twice who wouldn't put up considerable total numbers. Its hard for you to look at them objectively because you're fan of the team. Also I said that the panters  running game can MATCH WHEN THEIR HEALTHY. Again, you have to look at it objectively. Also it is only my opinion from my vantage point.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't matter, go Bears!  The Darkhorse of the NFC.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 30, 2005)

WTF is "Super Bowl"?

Rugby players with helmets on????


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

In case your question is serious, it's the championship game for American Football.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> In case your question is serious, it's the championship game for American Football.



It was a fairly serious question  remember , 99.9% of the world probably does not follow american football


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't see anyone in the NFC competing with the Seabirds..????? 

lol this is the most wide open the nfc has been in years


----------



## topolo (Jan 3, 2006)

Where can I go to learn about this football.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Where can I go to learn about this football.


http://www.gay.com/index.html


----------



## topolo (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## SJ69 (Jan 7, 2006)

Steelers Vs. da Bears

Steelers win a low scoring game.  

You heard it here first.


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

I think USC will win it.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think USC will win it.



Just like you thought they would beat Texas?


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2006)

Man you guys sure do know your football.


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Just like you thought they would beat Texas?


They did


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> They did



When was this?  I must have missed it.


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2006)

I love me some me


----------

